# 93 Sentra questions



## Psynneckt (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey everyone, i'm new to this forum so i'm not too sure how it all works yet 
i have a 1993 nissan sentra sgs sedan and i have been slowly doing it up. pretty much all aesthetically at the moment but still got ages to go.








that's how far i've gotten so far.
i would like some help with the technical side of things since i don't know a hell of a lot about cars.
i'm wanting to replace the rear drum brakes with rotors. i don't have a lot of money so i'm wondering how i would do this and what rotors i could get? probably off a wrecked car somewhere??

later on i would like to do an engine conversion as i currently have the standard ga16 that comes with these. 
i would like to put a SR20de or det i'm not sure? do i need to just find the engine or do i need a new transmission and everything too?

Thanks in advance =]


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

You will need to find a donor car that carries the sr20.
Swap the brakes, suspension,computer, transmission and anything else that fits.
Of course you'll want the engine and wiring harness too.


----------



## Psynneckt (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you know which model cars will have parts that fit?


----------

